# New addition



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

Meet Helena, this little cutie was on her own at my local SSPCA centre, I couldn't bear to see her alone so I promptly went over there and picked her up  she's so cute and sweet - am not quite sure on colour but lovely even markings.










If anyone can help with colour it would be much appreciated, since she was a rescue she'll never be bred from but it's always nice to have an idea of the colour for my records.


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

She's gorgeous and it's certainly a bonus that she doesn't seem nervous and shy.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

She is lucky you found her.


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

anyone got a clue as to what colour she is? I'm thinking maybe grey agouti as she does have a tinge of brown in there but I'm not sure


----------



## The Boggit keeper (Mar 5, 2010)

Aww, she's a poppet!


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm glad that you gave in to temptation and took in Helena  She looks so sweet! She looks a similar colour to one of my girls and as far as I know she is a pale broken chinchillla, is it possible that Helena is the same?


----------



## webzdebs (Mar 29, 2010)

very much a possibilty zany, i reckon either broken chinchilla or broken grey agouti


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

So cute!


----------

